# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Suastika

## XH.GASHI

*SUASTIKA* 

Ky simbol i lashte nuk eshte vetem dielli siq pohojn analistet ,per mendimin tim ky simbol paraqet sistemin diellor pra eshte nje argumentim i tipit te veqant, qe na tregon se sa ishte i lart niveli i njohuris  per sitemin diellor  te popujte e ndryshem ne kohra  te lashta.
Pra peraferisht eshte i njejt emrtim sikur te themi   sistemin diellor
Galaktika.
Si simbol gjithnji paraqitet ne form te ngjajshme kjo forme percakton edhe  tiparet vequese-dalluese te sitemit diellor.
Per  argumentim  kjo figur paraqitet ne forma te ndryshme ; 4 koka te kuajve ,form kryqi te thyer,kryq i formuar me rrath koncentrik me madhsi te ndryshme apo me zbukurime karakteristike,por eshte nje suastike me intersante qe e hasim sidomos te Ylliret gjegjsisht Keltet kemi suastiken me tri kemb qe paraqitet ne shqyta luftetaresh  edhe kjo eshte suastik apo  te themi nje paraqitje me e thjesht e vitit . Ka tri thyerje kemba nje ditanc prej nje kembe gjer te kemba tjeter paraqet 123 dite kemi 3 ditanca 123x3=366 simbolizim i vitit dhe ka taman kuprtimin e shpjegimit qe koha ecen jeta eshte ne levizje  sikur planetet .

----------


## ajzberg

Ja disa modele te ketij simboli.

----------


## alibaba

F.N.P., e datëlindjes 1897, nga Vukli i Kelmendit. Tatuazhin që mban në dorën e saj të djathtë e quan "Peshku i të madhit Zot, me dill t‘Hotit". Tatuazhin ia ka punuar gjyshja e saj kur ishte vetëm 14 vjeç. Kur e pyetëm për "Dillin e Hotit apo të Gjyshave t‘Hotit", ajo na u përgjigj se "qyshse asht kriju dyrnjaja, dilli asht pituru qeshtu. B*ile dhe bajrakun e kanë pasë me nji dillë të madhe dhe dy buça (gjarpërinj) anash.* Pa shqiponjë. Atje dhe në të tanë Malësinë e Madhe edhe gurt e vorreve i piturojnë me to, se janë gjanat ma të shenjta për to" (22 korrik 1975). 

http://www.gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=17437

----------


## Kreksi

Une pajtohem edhe me mendimet qe shprehu xh. Gashi  me siper por ka edhe shkenctar te tjere qe kane dhene mendime tjera nga me te pabesueshmet; nje prej tyre(mos me pyetni emrin) hedh tezen se keto shenja  tregojn zjarrin, dy una te zjarrit qe simbolizojne shtepinë, perndryshe Vatrat, megjithese kjo fjale mund te jete indoeuropiane mirepo ne shqipe do na mjaftonte ZJARRI e jo vatra, po nejse, sa i perkete pra ketij simboli  te lashte sa edhe njerzimi, nuke mund t jete me   i pershtatshem se sa me zjarrin,  per yjet e planetet apo galaksine ne tersi se besoj....

----------


## XH.GASHI

Pershendetje

Aisberg  ke mundesi te na shpjegosh   per kete monedhen  sidomos per figurat qe gjenden ne te jane shume interesante.
Ndersa kjo figura e dyte eshte kjo
nga libri A,STIPCEVIQ
FAQE 183
Aplik plumbi me pamje te suastikes nga Magdalenska Gora afer Sevnices ne Slloveni shekulli pest p.e.s. PEABODY MUSEUM,CAMBRIDGE ,MASSACHUSSET
Pershendetje

Ali baba gjer me tani  suastiken me te lasht qe e kan has arkeologet  daton 1O-12OOO vite .

----------


## alibaba

Tek monedha, në anën a djathtë Dilli, shmajtaz Anija, përmi ni gerrm.

----------


## Kreksi

Edhe une pres me padurim spjegimin  nga aizberg, 

Poooor tani po ua dergoj edhe une nje imazh, nejse, s'eshte asgje e re , isha ne Pompeii dhe me pelqyen te gjitha  mozaiket qe kishin ngelur ne dysheme qysh gati para 2000 vitesh, pasiqe vullkani Vezuf kishte mbuluar keto dy qytete, Pompein me hirin e vullkanit dhe  Herkulanionin e kishte mbuluar llava  deri ne buz te detit...
A ishte simbol i zjarrit kryqi i thyer apo ishte simbol i vazhdimsise se jetes ?

----------


## ajzberg

Punim ne bronc i zvastikes

----------


## ajzberg

Mua me cudit fakti i shtrirjes se madhe te ketij simboli ,shikoini keto pamje

----------


## ajzberg

Ja Dhe Disa Te Tjera

----------


## XH.GASHI

Aisberg  kjo fig me lart jo vizatimi  por suastika i perket popullit bask nese nuk gaboj ,emri 
emri suastik  ka kuptimin  su=SHENDRITES        ast=ESHTE  dhe  fjala  ika= LEVIZJE- ECJE  
shiqo figuren kelte dielli ne mes me tri kemb secila nga tri thyrje =9 planete   me lart me eshte pervjedh nje gabim ditanca  me 3 kembve nuk mund te jet 123 eshte pak me e vogel kerkoj ndjes kryesisht qellimi ishte  kuptimi  funksionit ,se  qka paraqet kemba .  
Pra suastika eshte nje paraqitje e ndarje ne periode e  levizjes se  tokes dhe planeteve tjera rreth diellit .
Aty lart te ajo monedha ke nje anije ne mes eshte  aton-athena-ejton-venera qe qendron ne vater-oxhak-diell dhe anash ke suastiken .
ania simbolizon numrimin e vitit hanor
Ndersa aton-athena venera - ejtja me gjokse te eksponuara  paraqet  nje jave  dhe   ne fund vatra -oxhaku  paraqet diellin  por nen shenj fustanit -flakes prap kemi nje forme gjarprore numro thyerjet kemi 9 thyerje .
Ky do te ishte  mendimi ime s'paku ashtu e shof.
NOKOMENT PER KETE FOTON ME POSHT 

1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9=45 nente planetet 
45 numri simboleve te diskut te faistit 


ALI EKSTRA PER TY   ARGUMENTI ME I LASHT I SUASTIKES

----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## hoteli

> *SUASTIKA* 
> 
> Ky simbol i lashte nuk eshte vetem dielli siq pohojn analistet ,per mendimin tim ky simbol paraqet sistemin diellor pra eshte nje argumentim i tipit te veqant, qe na tregon se sa ishte i lart niveli i njohuris  per sitemin diellor  te popujte e ndryshem ne kohra  te lashta.
> Pra peraferisht eshte i njejt emrtim sikur te themi   sistemin diellor
> Galaktika.
> Si simbol gjithnji paraqitet ne form te ngjajshme kjo forme percakton edhe  tiparet vequese-dalluese te sitemit diellor.
> Per  argumentim  kjo figur paraqitet ne forma te ndryshme ; 4 koka te kuajve ,form kryqi te thyer,kryq i formuar me rrath koncentrik me madhsi te ndryshme apo me zbukurime karakteristike,por eshte nje suastike me intersante qe e hasim sidomos te Ylliret gjegjsisht Keltet kemi suastiken me tri kemb qe paraqitet ne shqyta luftetaresh  edhe kjo eshte suastik apo  te themi nje paraqitje me e thjesht e vitit . Ka tri thyerje kemba nje ditanc prej nje kembe gjer te kemba tjeter paraqet 123 dite kemi 3 ditanca 123x3=366 simbolizim i vitit dhe ka taman kuprtimin e shpjegimit qe koha ecen jeta eshte ne levizje  sikur planetet .


123 x 3  366 ?

----------


## Darius

Ka nje kryeteme ne kete nenforum per swastiken. Se kuptoj arsyen e vazhdimit te nje teme paralele.

----------

